# Marking leo eggs???



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

I have seen that some people put a line on top of there eggs so they know they havent moved. What sort of pen is safe to do this with?????

Phil


----------



## Salamanda (May 28, 2008)

sharpie markers are ok lots of people use them.


----------



## andyngina (Oct 19, 2010)

i use standard cd markers.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I use CD pens aswell


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

This idea is really bothing me. I would like to mark my eggs but dont understand how the eggs dont absorb the ink. I have a sharpie which says non toxic but urmmm. I just dont know????

Phil


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Use a little dot of coloured paper, ever so slightly moistened........


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

I used a sharpie red marker.


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

I don't understand how the eggs don't absorb the ink either but they don't. Or if they do, it doesn't harm the hatchlings. Breeders have been marking eggs for many years and its never caused any problems with hatchlings or else we would know about it!


----------



## andyngina (Oct 19, 2010)

ive had 4 leos hatched in the last 2 weeks all marked with a cd marker and quite a few more ready to hatch. ive never bred leos before but obviously doesnt seem to do any harm : victory:


----------



## mandyT (Aug 23, 2007)

i use a sharpie marker


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

I like the paper idea. Might raid my daughters Mr Maker Kit see if she has the coloured tissue paper.

Thanx for all replys

Phil


----------



## andyngina (Oct 19, 2010)

well now got 6 lil leos hatched out :2thumb: and all marked with a standard cd marker pen : victory: id personly be a bit worried about the coloured paper although it sounds a good idea if i was just keeping maybe 2 eggs in each tub.

but i have aprox 20 is in 1 tub in fact just put 2 more in 10 mins ago  

if i were using coloured paper in with mine id be worried that maybe the hatchlings would rub it off the eggs while rumaging around the tub before its removed. 

good luck though with watever method you use : victory:


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

I currently only have 2 eggs per tub so i will be ok. I am corncerned that i may run out of room and may have to put 4 in per tub. So thats why i might consider marking eggs. I think wet tissue paper might work like paper mash so shouldnt move that easy but, well we will see. Its not that important just yet.

Phil


----------



## andyngina (Oct 19, 2010)

Phil75 said:


> I currently only have 2 eggs per tub so i will be ok. I am corncerned that i may run out of room and may have to put 4 in per tub. So thats why i might consider marking eggs. I think wet tissue paper might work like paper mash so shouldnt move that easy but, well we will see. Its not that important just yet.
> 
> Phil


just a thought mate but also with the eggs being moist as well may cause it to move easily ( not stick so well ??? ) i could be wrong but wouldnt want to see you maybe loose eggs mate because of turning, get a marker on them im sure youll be just fine :2thumb:
best of luck with wichever you choose :thumb: 

andy


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

andyngina said:


> just a thought mate but also with the eggs being moist as well may cause it to move easily ( not stick so well ??? ) i could be wrong but wouldnt want to see you maybe loose eggs mate because of turning, get a marker on them im sure youll be just fine :2thumb:
> best of luck with wichever you choose :thumb:
> 
> andy


 
Thanx. I dont need to mark eggs yet, but do appreciate your help and concern. If i do mark my eggs i may try both ideas. Got two more eggs tonight well excited.

Phil


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

Most markers are not something I would like to ingest. Anything on the shell has the potential to be absorbed by the hatchling. I used marker a couple of years ago and had a few stillborn and die in the egg. Didn't mark any last year with markers and no problems like that. 
Could be coincidence, but I like to rule out any possible issues. The paper dries to the same consistency as the egg casing so won't cause any issues with moisture whatsoever.
I'm not saying markers are wrong but I know I won't use them after previous experiences. People seem to accept a certain percentage of egg failures, I wonder if all of them are marking their eggs ?

Food for thought ?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

hmm, this is my first year breeding and i'm a bit worried now. I've marked the 6 eggs I have so far with a sharpie marker pen.


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

Coloured pencil should work and as wax based wont be absorbed


----------



## Phil75 (Nov 29, 2010)

michellew said:


> Coloured pencil should work and as wax based wont be absorbed


 
Thanx that sounds like a good idea!

Phil


----------



## michellew (Jun 3, 2009)

Phil75 said:


> Thanx that sounds like a good idea!
> 
> Phil


just try to make the mark as small as poss as the wax will block air exchange


----------



## jetski (Apr 7, 2008)

I have been concerned about this issue aswell. I have been planning to use a standard pencil as it should be completely non toxic


----------



## andyngina (Oct 19, 2010)

well its my first year of breeding gekos and ive sucsefully hatched over 40 now for me and my son loosing none, using a marker pen with aprox 15 still in the incubator.:no1:

andy


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

more to the point, is marking them actually necessary? i've never done it...

my logic is this:

1) if you dont disturb the eggs during incubation, and half bury them in the incubating substrate they shouldnt turn over anyway.

2) if they do turn over, i'm to understand they are ruined, therefore even if you KNOW it's been turned because of a mark you made, theres nothing you can do about it.


am i missing something fundamental here?


----------



## andyngina (Oct 19, 2010)

ive had lots of eggs turned due to hatclings running around hence id rather mark them, although i do try to bury them quite a bit, and still 100% hatch rate ive never not had any hatch due to being turned i do always keep them the right way up when transfering them to the incubator.

the only eggs ive never hatched were 2 that were quite deflated before they were incubated they never came to anything, and one that went slightly mouldy i threw it out in case it damaged any others.

ps will hopefuly have some more hatching today  

would be nice to get some diff morps though im getting mainly hypos, normals, murphy paternless, mac snow, and a couple of jungles  my trempors arnt realy doing anything as of yet  im gona be buying some new stock for next year  im keeping the jungles for myself.


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

so, lots have turned but none have not hatched as a result... which begs the question, why bother marking them, if turning them apparently has been proven to have no detrimental effect...?


----------



## andyngina (Oct 19, 2010)

yes lots have turned but always been turned back thanks to me having marked them. 

ive never left them turned and not put them back. 

i wouldnt want to risk that hence marking them, wich obviously has no effect on them as with many other people that mark them :2thumb:


----------



## eddy (Feb 24, 2009)

fair play

(not a criticism by the way, just always been curious about this)


----------



## andyngina (Oct 19, 2010)

no wories mate reply to pm on its way : victory:


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

i use a sharpie nothing else


----------



## molorus_bivittatus (Sep 28, 2008)

jetski said:


> I have been concerned about this issue aswell. I have been planning to use a standard pencil as it should be completely non toxic


 just make sure it's not sharp lol


----------

